# The Definitive Citizen Aqualand / Depth Meter C02X Thread (+ Aqualand I C520)



## CitizenPromaster

Me and @Lepdiggums have been discussing the C02X Aqualand (or Depth Meter in Japan) in recent months, gathering info from the web and from old catalogs. I will use this thread to share this info, as there is some incorrect information floating around the internet. With the arrival of Aqualand junkie @CarlJohanUW I thought it was time to create this thread, so he can weigh in on the subject with his knowledge and experience.

First order of business, a collector who made a video (I didn't save the Youtube link), mentioned there were 14 versions. I gather these to be as follows, with the even numbers measuring the depth in meters, and the odd numbers measuring the depth in feet.

First iteration
20 stainless
20 two-tone
21 stainless
21 two-tone
26 TIB-IG (titanium)
27 TIB-IG (titanium)
Second iteration
22 stainless
22 two-tone
22 base metal IB (only made in 1992)
23 stainless
23 two-tone
23 base metal IB (only made in 1992)
28 TIB-IG (titanium)
29 TIB-IG (titanium)

I have found photographic evidence of most if not all of these, I can post a specific one by request. All of these watches have specific *model codes* (which were in some cases included on the caseback) and *case codes* that differentiate them, we will get those sorted in the future. There are also JDM and international models, so the above list is just a first draft.

Second order of business, when were they introduced? The below advertisement dates to November 1985 and announces them for January 1986.








The earliest serial numbers I've seen are from October and November 1985.

Third order of business, which watch was "Enzo" wearing in The Big Blue? Some people think it is the BASE METAL IB version, others think it is the titanium version, @CarlJohanUW seems to be convinced it is the C028. Well, I'm sorry to tell you this Carl Johan, but according to my research you are mistaken. The Big Blue was released in 1988, so that rules out the BASE METAL IB watches which weren't made until 1992. Obviously the movie was filmed long before the release, in fact, filming started May 11, 1987 and lasted nearly nine months. That means Jean Reno could not have been wearing a C028, as that model did not appear in the Citizen catalogs until 1988, and even in the 1989 catalog Citizen was still listing both caliber codes (C026 and C028) because some stores might still have been selling old stock. So the Enzo watch is the C026, or possibly a C027. And yes, there is such a thing as a C027.








Let me take this opportunity to explain all the numbers on the back.
C027 - caliber code
087381 - case code
5100077 - serial number, this one is from 1985 (5), October (10), number 0077 made that month/batch.
CQ-1071 - model code, this is absent on the casebacks of most versions.

Fourth and final order of business for this opening post, not all Aqualands were created equal. The calibers/depth sensors in the titanium watches measure with greater accuracy than the stainless versions. When I mentioned this to someone who regularly takes them apart, he said he believes this is a matter of calibration, and that the hardware is identical, but either way, the titanium watches came from the factory as a "superior" tool, as indicated by the below advertisement.


















I have never seen mention of two-tiered specifications in Japanese documentation, but there is no reason to believe this does not hold true for the JDM watches.

I hope you enjoyed the kick-off of this thread, feel free to join in and challenge any statements made by me or others, but please back your own statements up with evidence if at all possible.

I have skipped on the basics of C02X vs C520 (position of the lcd screen, number of batteries), maybe someone feels like writing about that, so we can start stacking posts in this thread!


----------



## Nokie

Very informative. 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## ElGhurafiy

A great thread from a great person! Keep it up buddy.


----------



## MarkKenyon

Thanks for sharing this knowledge.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

CarlJohanUW said:


> Agree, the 'base metal IB' version were made in 1992. *The black PVD coated version from 1991, marked 'stainless', and the gold coated version is rarest in my book at least.*
> View attachment 16534873
> 
> 
> Still prefer the Titanium over rarity though. Better looking and longer lasting pvd and lots lighter to wear.


Could you elaborate on this? 1991 black pvd coated marked stainless? Could it just be a 1992 base metal IB model with a switched over caseback from a 1991 stainless watch? And what do you mean by gold coated version?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I found another black coated watch that says stainless on the back, this one from 1994. The owner says: "It almost looks like a thin rubber coating but its brittle and does chip if hit."

























I'm pretty sure it is not original. Rather than a swapped caseback, this looks like a custom paint job of a C023 two-tone watch, as it has the case code of that version (088069). Below is an original one. Also, the black coating is not shiny like on BASE METAL IB watches.










Also, I found a post where someone says he is quoting Citizen on "the 'black sprayed' or IB (ion bonded) versions of the Aqualand":

"Various materials can be used for black spraying. For this watch case, composite materials of alumina (Al2O3) and titanium oxide (TiO2) are employed. The composite materials are heated using a mixture of acetylene and oxygen gas. When half-melted, the mixture is sprayed onto the case.
Black spraying has the following merits:

Excellent hardness (HV 800 - 1000) and wear resistance
Difficult to scratch, crack or cut
Coatings using this method are 30-50 microns thick. Black spraying is widely used in industry. Examples include the NASA Space Shuttle, jet engines and nuclear reactors."

If this is indeed a quote from Citizen, I think this does not describe the smooth black coating seen on BASE METAL IB watches, but the rough black coating seen on TIB-IG watches, as the wear seen on BASE METAL IB watches does not match a Vickers hardness of 800 - 1,000 Hv, and TIB was in fact described as having a hardness of 1,000 Hv.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Fantastic post CitizenPromaster🙏🙏 its fantastic to see our discussion finally making it to wus. 
my First gen c020 two tone😁👍and the c028 in all it's beautiful titanium black and gold glory.


----------



## CarlJohanUW

CitizenPromaster said:


> Could you elaborate on this? 1991 black pvd coated marked stainless? Could it just be a 1992 base metal IB model with a switched over caseback from a 1991 stainless watch? And what do you mean by gold coated version?


The 1991 'stainless' coated version is imo 100% correct. The 3 i saw all had same flat shiny coating as the 1992 'base metal ib'. They were worn, not new Cerakote/Duracoat or similar. They also match the IB on other Citizen from same time period like the AL005 and NY2300 which i both own. All of those coated cases did not adhere well to stainless and (my theory) why Citizen stopped after just a few years. The only other explanation would be that all 3 were 1992s to start with and had the back replaced with one from 1991 C022s which is way too far fetched imo. Started looking into it after read abt the 1991s on some forum but can not find the link to that discussion/theory anymore. Regarding the 'base metal ib' another teory was that they are not stainless but another metal. Had the owner of a 1991 'stainless' weigh his and did the same with my 1992 'base metal ib', both had straps removed, springbars attached and matched weight to the gram.

The Gold coated C022 version i saw 2. Same hands/dial/buttons/sensor cover on both. One had matching gold metal link, other on am strap. Will post pics as soon the sick laptop is up and running again.


----------



## CarlJohanUW

CitizenPromaster said:


> I found another black coated watch that says stainless on the back, this one from 1994. The owner says: "It almost looks like a thin rubber coating but its brittle and does chip if hit."
> View attachment 16536842
> 
> View attachment 16536853
> 
> View attachment 16536855
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure it is not original. Rather than a swapped caseback, this looks like a custom paint job of a C023 two-tone watch, as it has the case code of that version (088069). Below is an original one. Also, the black coating is not shiny like on BASE METAL IB watches.
> View attachment 16536869
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I found a post where someone says he is quoting Citizen on "the 'black sprayed' or IB (ion bonded) versions of the Aqualand":
> 
> "Various materials can be used for black spraying. For this watch case, composite materials of alumina (Al2O3) and titanium oxide (TiO2) are employed. The composite materials are heated using a mixture of acetylene and oxygen gas. When half-melted, the mixture is sprayed onto the case.
> Black spraying has the following merits:
> 
> Excellent hardness (HV 800 - 1000) and wear resistance
> Difficult to scratch, crack or cut
> Coatings using this method are 30-50 microns thick. Black spraying is widely used in industry. Examples include the NASA Space Shuttle, jet engines and nuclear reactors."
> 
> If this is indeed a quote from Citizen, I think this does not describe the smooth black coating seen on BASE METAL IB watches, but the rough black coating seen on TIB-IG watches, as the wear seen on BASE METAL IB watches does not match a Vickers hardness of 800 - 1,000 Hv, and TIB was in fact described as having a hardness of 1,000 Hv.
> View attachment 16536882


Agree, the 1994 looks painted. After scutinizing a couple painted ones it's usually easy to tell if pics is good enough. The back is a giveaway too.

Agree again, that method was probably used for Titanium which is totally diff than the 'base metal ib' ones. Either it's a diff method for Titanium vs 'base metal ib' or the polished stainless cases was just not suitable.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

CarlJohanUW said:


> The 1991 'stainless' coated version is imo 100% correct. The 3 i saw all had same flat shiny coating as the 1992 'base metal ib'. They were worn, not new Cerakote/Duracoat or similar. They also match the IB on other Citizen from same time period like the AL005 and NY2300 which i both own. All of those coated cases did not adhere well to stainless and (my theory) why Citizen stopped after just a few years. The only other explanation would be that all 3 were 1992s to start with and had the back replaced with one from 1991 C022s which is way too far fetched imo. Started looking into it after read abt the 1991s on some forum but can not find the link to that discussion/theory anymore.
> 
> The Gold coated version i saw 2, same hands/dial/buttons/sensor cover on both. One had matching gold metal link, other on am strap. Will post pics as soon the sick laptop is up and running again.


I agree that three watches having the caseback replaced with the same type of caseback is not very likely, but at the same time, three sightings is not a lot to go by (bigfoot is seen more often haha). Perhaps production started two months prior to a possible launch in January 1992 (as usually happens with Citizen), and they used some "stainless" marked cases because the "base metal ib" stamp was not ready yet, or something like that? I always assumed the base metal ib watches are stainless anyway, otherwise the worn examples would be corroded?

It would be interesting to see a photo of one of those watches, then we can compare the case code, but anyway thanks for elaborating. And I look forward to seeing the gold ones.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

So on the TIB-IG watches, if I look for example at the below photos, where the black coating is worn off, it looks like titanium color rather than gold. But on the back it looks like the black coating was applied on top of the gold coating, which made me wonder if the titanium case was first completely covered with the gold (possibly TiN) coating, and then the top and sides with the black coating, but since I don't have one, I am unable to study it closely. Any thoughts on this by owners? Fully gold case or only the back of the case gold?


















If the gold coating is indeed TiN (what else would it be), and if it indeed covers the whole case, then I'm not sure what the black coating adds other than stealth (for the Special Forces that reportedly used it), even though there are still enough shiny parts around, like the buttons, sensor opening and the side of the bezel. But would Citizen have designed this watch with Special Forces in mind, or did they just like the aesthetic as introduced on the 1984 800m Professional Diver, which unlike the Aqualand does not have gold showing on the back of the case, only the screw-down caseback itself is gold. Could the Aqualand have gold on the back of the case (and not the rest of the case) to make sure the two rather large surfaces (case and caseback) that are screwed against each other match material wise, which might have benefits for wear and water resistance?


----------



## CarlJohanUW

Re the first post:

Have around 25 versions on list. Ongoing project to sort the Citizen id numbers so will wait to post.

First C020 in my files is oct -85, owned a dec -85.

No, not misstaken. Watch in movie is either C026 or C027, no doubt about that. Which one only Mr Reno or prod team member who provided it knows. Still call the '-91 C022/23 stainless', '-92 C022/23 base metal ib', "SteelEnzo" and C026/27/29 or my 3 C028 for TitEnzo. Theres no definition, rules or regulations that dictates this, only nerds like us who likes to name things


----------



## CarlJohanUW

TiN, or whatever gold coating on C026/27/28/29 covers the whole inside, screws and also back of case. Then the black was applied, imo only for the good looks. My 3 TITs are not worn enough to show any gold under black but it would be logical if the whole case is TiN coated.

The Gold coated C022 looks different, prob due to underlying surface.


----------



## CarlJohanUW

Apart from the 14 versions listed this is what i got so far.
1991 C022/23 stainless black coated
Dacor C022 given or sold at a freediving comp.
Gold coated C022/23
'ZF Manaus' Brazil C022 1988-89 one tone
Yellow dial C022
at least 3 US
at least 4 JDM
at least 3 S Americas

Own/owned and have worked on 80% of these and they are all official Citizen issues imo.

Some might not have their own Citizen id number but time will tell.


----------



## CarlJohanUW

The change from Gen1 first itin to second itin happened in 1987-88. The change from C02X to JP200X was 1997. Based on 100s of watches serial nr in files. The Citizen inconsistency continued through the years but started with removing id number on watches from 86 and 87. some 86s got it stamped, some don't. Same with -87s.


----------



## CarlJohanUW

CitizenPromaster said:


> I agree that three watches having the caseback replaced with the same type of caseback is not very likely, but at the same time, three sightings is not a lot to go by (bigfoot is seen more often haha). Perhaps production started two months prior to a possible launch in January 1992 (as usually happens with Citizen), and they used some "stainless" marked cases because the "base metal ib" stamp was not ready yet, or something like that? I always assumed the base metal ib watches are stainless anyway, otherwise the worn examples would be corroded?


3 sightings by me. It's not new findings, it's been discussed before. The -91s are at least half a year prior to 'base metal ib' but have to wait until laptop is up n running to post dates. Historically when Citizen applied 'base metal' to cases it usually meant brass or white mix metal to differ em from more expensive stainless. Not all alloys oxidize but pretty sure at least the 6 coated 'base metal' i have/had is stainless.


----------



## Lepdiggums

This is my little stable of c02x aqualands,
C020 two tone from 86, c022 ss from 89, c028 TIB-IG (titanium) from 91 and from 1993 c023 promaster aqualand which is an international or maybe US only version.

















So going by the jdm catalogues i have, the c020 Aqualand first appearance is in the 1986-1 jdm catalogue as the stainless and two tone version. There is no mention of the c020 model in the 1985-6 catalogue that I can see, but then again I can't read Japanese, so there maybe something there.

















The release page watches are 1-1 scale too,
The c022 is over the top of the c020 and the two tone c020 is beside the catalogue version.


----------



## MarkKenyon

Lepdiggums said:


> This is my little stable of c02x aqualands,
> C020 two tone from 86, c022 ss from 89, c028 titanium from 91 and from 1993 c023 promaster aqualand.
> View attachment 16539683
> 
> View attachment 16539682
> 
> 
> The first appearance of the c020 is in the 1986-1 jdm catalogue, no mention of the c020 model in the 1985-6 catalogue either.
> View attachment 16539680
> 
> View attachment 16539681
> 
> 
> The release page watches are 1-1 scale too,
> The c022 is over the top of the c020 and the two tone c020 is beside the catalogue version.
> View attachment 16539691


Very cool case shape, not for lefties though 😂


----------



## CarlJohanUW

Lepdiggums said:


> This is my little stable of c02x aqualands,
> C020 two tone from 86, c022 ss from 89, c028 titanium from 91 and from 1993 c023 promaster aqualand which is an international or maybe US only version.
> View attachment 16539683
> 
> View attachment 16539682
> 
> 
> So going by the jdm catalogues i have, the c020 Aqualand first appearance is in the 1986-1 jdm catalogue as the stainless and two tone version. There is no mention of the c020 model in the 1985-6 catalogue that I can see, but then again I can't read Japanese, so there maybe something there.
> View attachment 16539680
> 
> View attachment 16539681
> 
> 
> The release page watches are 1-1 scale too,
> The c022 is over the top of the c020 and the two tone c020 is beside the catalogue version.
> View attachment 16539691


The Japanese catalogues (and i guess all jdm versions too) have diff id nr from rest of the world. Did not include those in study yet. Hard as it is with all bloody versions they came up with...


----------



## zentempo

Thanks for this thread and all the research and work put into it.
I don’t own an early Aqualand, but I do have a BJ2004-08E (two tone, 1999), and a few newer Aqualands, and am a big fan.
I will be watching/reading with great interest.
Thanks again.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

CarlJohanUW said:


> Re the first post:
> 
> Have around 25 versions on list. Ongoing project to sort the Citizen id numbers so will wait to post.
> 
> First C020 in my files is oct -85, owned a dec -85.
> 
> No, not misstaken. Watch in movie is either C026 or C027, no doubt about that. Which one only Mr Reno or prod team member who provided it knows. Still call the '-91 C022/23 stainless', '-92 C022/23 base metal ib', "SteelEnzo" and C026/27/29 or my 3 C028 for TitEnzo. Theres no definition, rules or regulations that dictates this, only nerds like us who likes to name things


Ok, I'm happy I didn't spoil anything for you with regards to your "C028 Enzo" watches  They don't differ much anyway, but I bet some people (nerds) would get upset if you say James Bond drives a Lotus Esprit S2 in The Spy Who Loved Me, when in fact it is a Lotus Eprit S1 

I don't own any Aqualands myself, I just like doing research on Citizen watches. I did buy a November 1985 C020 two-tone from Japan, but sold it to a Dutch collector the day it arrived.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

On the Seiko it is clear there is no TiN on the shroud underneath the black coating


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Lepdiggums said:


> Fantastic post CitizenPromaster🙏🙏 its fantastic to see our discussion finally making it to wus.
> my First gen c020 two tone😁👍and the c028 in all it's beautiful titanium black and gold glory.
> View attachment 16536902
> 
> 
> View attachment 16536900


I don't see any gold peaking through the wear on the right bottom lug of your C028.


----------



## Lepdiggums

CitizenPromaster said:


> I don't see any gold peaking through the wear on the right bottom lug of your C028.


Nope, just looks like dark metal😁👍


----------



## CarlJohanUW

CitizenPromaster said:


> Ok, I'm happy I didn't spoil anything for you with regards to your "C028 Enzo" watches  They don't differ much anyway, but I bet some people (nerds) would get upset if you say James Bond drives a Lotus Esprit S2 in The Spy Who Loved Me, when in fact it is a Lotus Eprit S1
> 
> I don't own any Aqualands myself, I just like doing research on Citizen watches. I did buy a November 1985 C020 two-tone from Japan, but sold it to a Dutch collector the day it arrived.


Bad comparising regs the Esprit. Owned several of 'em all except C029 and had them in molecules. Citizen did minimal changes to the sensor casing and seals around it, nothing more. A C022 and C026 movement works fine in a C028 and even matches the C028 sensor, something the later C50X and 581X movements fail to do. Lets just leave it at that and focus on digging new info..


----------



## CitizenPromaster

CarlJohanUW said:


> Re the first post:
> 
> Have around 25 versions on list. Ongoing project to sort the Citizen id numbers so will wait to post.
> 
> First C020 in my files is oct -85, owned a dec -85.
> 
> No, not misstaken. Watch in movie is either C026 or C027, no doubt about that. Which one only Mr Reno or prod team member who provided it knows. Still call the '-91 C022/23 stainless', '-92 C022/23 base metal ib', "SteelEnzo" and C026/27/29 or my 3 C028 for TitEnzo. Theres no definition, rules or regulations that dictates this, only nerds like us who likes to name things





CarlJohanUW said:


> TiN, or whatever gold coating on C026/27/28/29 covers the whole inside, screws and also back of case. Then the black was applied, imo only for the good looks. My 3 TITs are not worn enough to show any gold under black but it would be logical if the whole case is TiN coated.
> 
> The Gold coated C022 looks different, prob due to underlying surface.





CarlJohanUW said:


> Apart from the 14 versions listed this is what i got so far.
> 1991 C022/23 stainless black coated
> Dacor C022 given or sold at a freediving comp.
> Gold coated C022/23
> 'ZF Manaus' Brazil C022 1988-89 one tone
> Yellow dial C022
> at least 3 US
> at least 4 JDM
> at least 3 S Americas
> 
> Own/owned and have worked on 80% of these and they are all official Citizen issues imo.
> 
> Some might not have their own Citizen id number but time will tell.





CarlJohanUW said:


> The change from Gen1 first itin to second itin happened in 1987-88. The change from C02X to JP200X was 1997. Based on 100s of watches serial nr in files. The Citizen inconsistency continued through the years but started with removing id number on watches from 86 and 87. some 86s got it stamped, some don't. Same with -87s.





CarlJohanUW said:


> 3 sightings by me. It's not new findings, it's been discussed before. The -91s are at least half a year prior to 'base metal ib' but have to wait until laptop is up n running to post dates. Historically when Citizen applied 'base metal' to cases it usually meant brass or white mix metal to differ em from more expensive stainless. Not all alloys oxidize but pretty sure at least the 6 coated 'base metal' i have/had is stainless.


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

CarlJohanUW said:


> The Japanese catalogues (and i guess all jdm versions too) have diff id nr from rest of the world. Did not include those in study yet. Hard as it is with all bloody versions they came up with...


I guess we do have some new info to offer you, unless you own the JDM catalogs too? Calm down kamrat, we are all here to share and learn.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Here is a C020 stainless from October 1985. Notice the model code on the caseback.









And here is the JDM C020 two-tone from November 1985 that I flipped. As can be seen in the catalogs that Lepdiggums posted, the JDM models had different model codes which - as far as I’ve seen - were never stamped on the caseback.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Allrighty, I put in a few hours to compile a more detailed list, and here it is:










The international versions are pretty straight-forward, the first iterations had the case code stamped on the caseback, the second iterations did not.

The JDM watches are a bit more complicated. Thhe ss and ss two-tone actually have different case codes, and as I said before the JDM model codes are not stamped on the caseback. I haven't seen photos of a JDM C026, but since according to the JDM catalogs the case code is identical to the international version, I suspect it also has the international case code stamped on the caseback, and that Citizen made one global version of the C026 TIB-IG.

For the second iteration, in the JDM catalogs they list the same case code, but with the updated caliber code, but the ss, ss two-tone and TIB-IG watches I've seen for sale in Japan actually have the same case codes as the international versions, so they are most likely completely identical. Only the two JDM only models share a unique case code, so I only count those as unique versions.

Finally, I have seen two DACOR models, both could be counted as seperate versions, but they have the same case code as the models that they are based on that don't have the DACOR dial.

I have not studied the Brazilian/South American models yet, so I have not included them. If anyone sees a possible error, please let me know.


----------



## MarkKenyon

@CitizenPromaster: Thanks for staying objective but also calling out the BS. Too many people are looking for confirmation, not true learning.

To truly learn, one has to be able to engage in objective discussions and be prepared to update one's understanding in the light of new information.

Sorry CarlJohanUW couldn't stay, it would have been nice to learn together.

How about some Citizen Titanium Diver, not an Aqualand but cool none the less:


----------



## CitizenPromaster

For good measure some visuals of the two DACOR models I've seen.








C022-088034









C022-088441

And a sticker or something


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Besides the versions listed above, that for the most part predate the Promaster brand (1989), there were also some Aqualands with the Promaster logo on the caseback. I haven't looked into these before, so I'm posting this as I research them. There were two case codes for these, with either a black or a full-lume (naturite) dial.


























C022-089995









C023-089405

This brings us to 24 versions so far, but I hear the (inner) cases of the Promaster Aqualands are smaller, and the lug width is 22mm rather than 24mm, so they only really share the second iteration calibers with the other Aqualands. They seem to have been sold world wide, and I know of a C023 being sold here in Holland from an AD in 1997.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Finally go a bit of time to hunt out the two jdm catalogue i was looking for. CitizenPromaster and I have discussed the big blue movie quite a few times, we both have tried taking screen shots to capture that beautiful c02??? TIB-IG (titanium) Enzo. This is the jdm 1987 catalogue which shows the first c026 TIB-IG (titanium) potentially the c026 was released early to late 1986, hopefully we get to see one soon.

























1988 comes along and citizen ditches the c020 only to be replaced by the c022. Below is the 1988 jdm catalogue and the c026 TIB-IG (titanium) is replaced by the c028 TIB-IG (titanium).
























So in short, Enzo is probably using a c026 TIB-IG (titanium) jdm aqualand in the movie. But like all things Citizen anything is possible.

But one this is definitely certain, the c028 TIB-IG (titanium) are cool as heck.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Just to clarify a bit, the JDM catalogs show four codes: the model code, the movement code, the material code, and the case code.








Confusingly, Citizen printed the same model and case code for the C028 as for the C026 in their JDM catalogs, while in reality there is only one case code used on C028 watches, which is 088077, so the caseback has "C028-088077" stamped on it.

In the 89 catalog, Citizen printed both C026 and C028 (and both C020 and C022), perhaps because some dealers complained that they had C020 and C026 stock left to sell that couldn't look outdated.









By 1991 they left out C026, but they kept listing the old case code for some reason (also for the C022 ss and two-tone), while no watches stamped with "C028-087259" exist, this code only shows up in relation to parts.


----------



## Lepdiggums

CitizenPromaster said:


> Just to clarify a bit, the JDM catalogs show four codes: the model code, the movement code, the material code, and the case code.
> View attachment 16544906
> 
> Confusingly, Citizen printed the same model and case code for the C028 as for the C026 in their JDM catalogs, while in reality there is only one case code used on C028 watches, which is 088077, so the caseback has "C028-088077" stamped on it.
> 
> In the 89 catalog, Citizen printed both C026 and C028 (and both C020 and C022), perhaps because some dealers complained that they had C020 and C026 stock left to sell that couldn't look outdated.
> View attachment 16544913
> 
> 
> By 1991 they left out C026, but they kept listing the old case code for some reason (also for the C022 ss and two-tone), while watches stamped with "C028-087259" exist, this code only shows up in relation to parts.
> View attachment 16544917


Citizen has definitely made it hard keeping track of there watches. 

Good spotting CitizenPromaster 😁👍


----------



## CitizenPromaster

By 1993, the C028 had disappeared from the JDM catalog. Notice how all this time they have been sold under the Sporte brand, as the Promaster brand was not introduced in Japan until 1995, by which time they had all been discontinued, as they last appear in the 1994 catalog (the page is mostly identical to 1993 so I won't post it).


----------



## CitizenPromaster

While we are on the subject of JDM watches, the C520 Aqualand was only sold in Japan for a limited time in very limited numbers. The caseback did not have the Promaster logo, but a battery replacement calender like on most JDM Citizen dive watches. This info from Citizen (auto-translated):









Here is an actual watch. Notice how the dial says AIR DIVER'S 200M.

















And another caseback.









I haven't seen serials that do not begin with 92, so it looks like they only ever made 1,000 in February 1999. Movement and case code: C520-Q01512. The official model code was PMI65-2101, as seen in this 1999 JDM catalog.









Here is a full set:








This was #0973.









The international C520s I will cover later. Citizen recently released two new ones that I posted in the New and Upcoming Citizen Watches thread.
** NEW and UPCOMING Citizen Watches ** | Page 44 | WatchUSeek Watch Forums
** NEW and UPCOMING Citizen Watches ** | Page 45 | WatchUSeek Watch Forums
** NEW and UPCOMING Citizen Watches ** | Page 45 | WatchUSeek Watch Forums


----------



## CitizenPromaster

As for the international C520, they went from a stamped caseback to a laser engraved caseback in early 2018 according to someone (the watch below was made in December 2017, so sold in early 2018).
The caliber and case code remained the same: C520-S044898. These are the stainless version, JP2000-08E.

















There was also a two-tone, the JP2004-07E, caliber and case code: C520-Q00362.








This one dates to June 2007, I'm not sure how long it was for sale and where. Here is another from October 2007. Or are they both from 1997?









This C520 is also two-tone, and it has a mix of a stamped caseback with a laser engraved serial, that seems to date to September 2014, and the caliber and case code is: C520-S044880. I will get back to this double identity later.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

OK, will the real JP200X please stand up? When I consult a certain "secret" database, I find the following:
JP2000-08E (Q00371)
JP2000-08E-1 (S044898)
JP2004-07E (Q00362)
JP2004-07E-1 (S044880)

As we saw in the photos in the previous post, the ss two-tone came with two different case codes, and we now know there are also two case codes for the stainless, so here is the Q00371:









In the previous post I didn't show a stainless S044898 with stamped caseback and laser engraved serial, so here is one. The serial dates to January 2012.









So here is what I'm thinking. The Q-case codes are from the 90s/00s, the S-case codes are from the 00s/10s, and were introduced when they switched production to China, because the 2 in the middle of the (laser engraved) serial indicates China, and the casebacks of the S-case code watches don't say JAPAN like the Q-case code watches, they say nothing or they say JAPAN MOV'T. So if we don't count the stamped vs laser engraved serials and the stamped versus laser engraved casebacks as versions, we get 4 versions of the international C520, two made in Japan, two made in China, plus the JDM model which is also made in Japan makes 5 versions, plus the two new made in China models makes 7 versions, which gives us the following list:









So now you might be thinking, we have C20/C21, we have C026/C027, and so on, if there is only the C520, can you switch it between measuring the depth in meters and feet? No, you can't. According to the manual, the C520 measures in meters and the C526 measures in feet.









So are there also C526 equivalents to versions 1, 2, 4 and 5? So far I only found evidence for a C526-Q00427 which should be the case code for the model JP2014-03A. It is two-tone, was sold by Amazon.com and one sold on WUS in 2007. So far I can't find evidence of the three other possible C526 Aqualands. If I only assume a stainless C026 with Q-case code (and no C526s with S-case code), that gives us the following list for the C52X Aqualand.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

A little update on the case codes for the new C520 Aqualands. By the way, these are from the new Chinese factory (5 in the middle of the serial), not the old Chinese factory (2 in the middle of the serial). Notice also that the case codes now have a letter at a seemingly random location. I wonder if the JP2000-08E will go to factory 5 too and get the same simple caseback as the new models and a new case code. It would make sense if that happens, but we won't find out until some 2022 watches are photographed by sellers/owners.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Aquatap said:


> Hello WUS,
> 
> I wanted to share with you a few pics a my new JP2000-67L. I am an absolute fan of the classic one, so when I saw the thread about new citizens, I capitulated, I am weak... I don't know how long I will resist to its full lume sister (JP2007) ...
> 
> I am not very much interested by the steel bracelet so I paired it with a navy blue Borealis.


I don't particularly like dive watches, I certainly don't like stainless steel watches, and I hate non-solar quartz watches, but somehow the JP2007-17W is calling me like a siren.










The gun metal case looks cool, and I'm a sucker for full-lume.









Here we see the new simple caseback with the new case code and the new factory code in the serial. Production started in February 2022 and they made a few thousand in one batch.









Notice also how the bezel and buttons are black.









The first prototype photo/photoshopped render didn't show any discernible color on the case or bezel or buttons???????









The current product image looks like a photo of the actual watch, but many webshops still use the old image with some additional real-life photos.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

These guys will put a dark "TiC-40" coating and sapphire on your JP2000-08E for €899,95, watch not included, and it will take 4-8 months


----------



## Lepdiggums

Add some gold and I'm in🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## CitizenPromaster

This morning I checked Citizen Italy's website to see if they showed the new C520 Aqualands, and I couldn't find them. Then coincidentally a short while later @Lepdiggums actually found (on Chrono) some brand new Limited Edition C520 Aqualands that are exclusive to Citizen Italy!








They seem to be based on the gun metal model, with either a green dial and green bezel insert or a brownish dial and brown bezel insert.

JP2007-17X - green (€428)









JP2007-17Y - brown (€428)

















Here is a live photo of the new range. Notice the hands have different colors too.

















There is a rather unimaginative laser engraving on the caseback. Notice that the serial starts with 222, which means they were made in February like the models that were already released! And none of the sellers mentions to how many watches these editions are limited, so perhaps they are only geographically limited.









The JP2000-08E was also around for the photo shoot.

















And the blue one was not forgotten.









And some more live photos of my favorite, the full lume version.

















So Citizen turns it up to 11... (or 10, if there is only one C526)

















Notice how for the gun metal models Citizen counts the last letter upwards, but the case code downwards.


----------



## MarkKenyon

CitizenPromaster said:


> This morning I checked Citizen Italy's website to see if they showed the new C520 Aqualands, and I couldn't find them. Then coincidentally a short while later @Lepdiggums actually found (on Chrono) some brand new Limited Edition C520 Aqualands that are exclusive to Citizen Italy!
> View attachment 16549799
> 
> They seem to be based on the gun metal model, with either a green dial and green bezel insert or a brownish dial and brown bezel insert.
> 
> JP2007-17X - green (€428)
> View attachment 16549801
> 
> 
> JP2007-17Y - brown (€428)
> View attachment 16549803
> 
> View attachment 16549907
> 
> 
> Here is a live photo of the new range. Notice the hands have different colors too.
> View attachment 16549806
> 
> View attachment 16549859
> 
> 
> There is a rather unimaginative laser engraving on the caseback. Notice that the serial starts with 222, which means they were made in February like the models that were already released! And none of the sellers mentions to how many watches these editions are limited.
> View attachment 16549849
> 
> 
> The JP2000-08E was also around for the photo shoot.
> View attachment 16549874
> 
> View attachment 16549877
> 
> 
> And the blue one was not forgotten.
> View attachment 16549880
> 
> 
> And some more live photos of my favorite, the full lume version.
> View attachment 16549810
> 
> View attachment 16549809
> 
> 
> So Citizen turns it up to 11... (or 10, if there is only one C526)
> View attachment 16549826
> 
> View attachment 16549882
> 
> 
> Notice how for the gun metal models Citizen counts the last letter upwards, but the case code downwards.


Any day with a Spinal Tap reference is a good day 🎸🎼


----------



## Crazy Cajun

CitizenPromaster said:


> I don't particularly like dive watches, I certainly don't like stainless steel watches, and I hate non-solar quartz watches, but somehow the JP2007-17W is calling me like a siren.
> 
> View attachment 16549079
> 
> 
> The gun metal case looks cool, and I'm a sucker for full-lume.
> View attachment 16549082
> 
> 
> Here we see the new simple caseback with the new case code and the new factory code in the serial. Production started in February 2022 and they made a few thousand in one batch.
> View attachment 16549083
> 
> 
> Notice also how the bezel and buttons are black.
> View attachment 16549090
> 
> 
> The first prototype photo/photoshopped render didn't show any discernible color on the case or bezel or buttons???????
> View attachment 16549092
> 
> 
> The current product image looks like a photo of the actual watch, but many webshops still use the old image with some additional real-life photos.
> View attachment 16549132


I’ve almost hit submit order on this model twice. Can’t get past mineral crystal though,


----------



## Lepdiggums

Going back in time to the Citizen jdm catalogue from 1990-5
Five different versions of the Aqualand divers are available.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Haha an Aqualand homage (not a fake like those from Brazil). Private seller was asking €49!!!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

You can guess from which country these originate...








But to be fair, they don't try to make a fake, so if you like the look and have no money or no need for an Aqualand, at under €20, why not?

All the colors of the rainbow too!









And who doesn't want a watch that will "lead you to draw close to the tidal current front"!









It has some Japanese parts even, and a genuine zinc alloy case!









On this one you can really use the sidepod as a salt shaker for tequila shots.









And this watch objects to Terry's (Reno 911) hustle. Do yourself alone, no one else!









And after you are done doing yourself alone, you can even wash your hands. Or wash a face and take a cold bath.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Back to the real thing. This JP2000-08E is from February 2019, and as you can see it was made in the Chinese "factory 5", so that switch already happened a few years ago.









The 2017 JP2000-08E I showed earlier (where you couldn't read the factory code) was still from the Chinese "factory 2", as can be seen from this angle.


----------



## AOYE

Just received.
The feeling of the new strap is fantastic!


----------



## sm300ita

This is my Aqualand I ☺


----------



## CitizenPromaster

DACOR C020-087305 (JDM) from September 1986.


----------



## Fledaron

What is this? Is it a bi colour dial?


----------



## m84

Fledaron said:


> What is this? Is it a bi colour dial?


That looks like the dial of a JP2004 (two-tone version of the JP2000) in a JP2000 or similiar case? The finishing looks too shiny for regular JP2000, so could be another version 🤔

JP2004


----------



## Fledaron

The finish is the same. Its polished over the years of hard use.
Esp. Lugs and sensor

Look


----------



## m84

Yep, thats lived a good life for sure!  perhaps the dial was too damaged and changed at some point too.


----------



## AOYE

After purchasing the green version - JP2007-X, i just received the brown version JP2007-Y as well.
I insist, the rubber strap of these editions seems to be made from silk..


----------



## m84

AOYE said:


> After purchasing the green version - JP2007-X, i just received the brown version JP2007-Y as well.
> I insist, the rubber strap of these editions seems to be made from silk..


Congrats on the purchases! It's a shame though that the case backs on these are so terrible by comparison with the v1...


----------



## CitizenPromaster

m84 said:


> Congrats on the purchases! It's a shame though that the case backs on these are so terrible by comparison with the v1...


Certainly a shame, but then again, the price has remained the same despite 25 years of inflation?


----------



## m84

CitizenPromaster said:


> Certainly a shame, but then again, the price has remained the same despite 25 years of inflation?


i guess there's always a positive!


----------



## AOYE

I'm in love with all the Aqualand models since i was a teenager.
I'm glad that you can still own them at an affordable cost.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

CitizenPromaster said:


> DACOR C020-087305 (JDM) from September 1986.
> View attachment 16575418
> 
> View attachment 16575419


DACOR C020-087305 (JDM) from March 1987.


----------



## Fledaron




----------



## Fledaron




----------



## Fledaron




----------



## Daruba

Fledaron said:


> View attachment 16623637


That's a nifty collection. Very nice!


----------



## AOYE

Fledaron said:


> View attachment 16619668





Fledaron said:


> View attachment 16623637


Congratulations!
This is a fantastic collection!!


----------



## sm300ita

Today… Aqualand!


----------



## AOYE

Hello,
As an owner of an Aqualand JP2000-08e, I would like to replace the existing genuine band with the new softer band of the new Aqualand models: JP2007-17W (Full Lume), JP2007-17X (Limited Green) & JP2007-17Y (Limited Brown).

By checking all the models, I found that the factory laser codes at the back of the watches are the following:
Full Lume: C520-0010N06
Green: C520-0010N05
Brown: C520-0010N04

I contacted my local Citizen Authorized Store and I was told that they are not aware of the above codes and they can not find at their System these watches and the relevant code of the soft strap.
I insisted to check the code of the full lume model which is not a limited edition model, but they confirmed that the code is not at their System and probably the codes are not valid.

Any owner can confirm if the codes seem to be valid?
Is there any chance, since these are still new models, then the Citizen System not to be aware of the new models?
Any idea how could I find the code of the new strap?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## CitizenPromaster

AOYE said:


> Hello,
> As an owner of an Aqualand JP2000-08e, I would like to replace the existing genuine band with the new softer band of the new Aqualand models: JP2007-17W (Full Lume), JP2007-17X (Limited Green) & JP2007-17Y (Limited Brown).
> 
> By checking all the models, I found that the factory laser codes at the back of the watches are the following:
> Full Lume: C520-0010N06
> Green: C520-0010N05
> Brown: C520-0010N04
> 
> I contacted my local Citizen Authorized Store and I was told that they are not aware of the above codes and they can not find at their System these watches and the relevant code of the soft strap.
> I insisted to check the code of the full lume model which is not a limited edition model, but they confirmed that the code is not at their System and probably the codes are not valid.
> 
> Any owner can confirm if the codes seem to be valid?
> Is there any chance, since these are still new models, then the Citizen System not to be aware of the new models?
> Any idea how could I find the code of the new strap?
> 
> Thanks in advance,


You could have looked at post #44 for the case codes  

The case codes are valid, but for some reason the strap (and bracelet) for the new Aqualands is not available as a spare part yet. The same is true for the similar if not identical strap for the BN0220-16E. No other choice than to wait. When the dealer has it, Masters in Time will also have it, but their system - which is probably linked to the dealer system - also doesn't contain those codes. It does contain the case code for the BN0220-16E, but it gives a standard message that the strap is "no longer" available, which should be "not yet" available.


----------



## AOYE

CitizenPromaster said:


> You could have looked at post #44 for the case codes
> 
> The case codes are valid, but for some reason the strap (and bracelet) for the new Aqualands is not available as a spare part yet. The same is true for the similar if not identical strap for the BN0220-16E. No other choice than to wait. When the dealer has it, Masters in Time will also have it, but their system - which is probably linked to the dealer system - also doesn't contain those codes. It does contain the case code for the BN0220-16E, but it gives a standard message that the strap is "no longer" available, which should be "not yet" available.


Really thanks for your feedback!
i just realised that the strap of the BN0020-16 seems to be the same...


----------



## Shoota70

Hello gents. Can someone decipher the month and year of production? I have managed to confuse myself….


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Shoota70 said:


> Hello gents. Can someone decipher the month and year of production? I have managed to confuse myself….


232= *2*nd year, *3*rd month, 20*2*0s, so March 2022.


----------



## Shoota70

Thank you. I’m a total newb with the c520 so I very much appreciate the guidance. 

I assume having run through the manual that there is no hourly chime signa

And anyway to adjust second hand ticking almost unnoticeably off the sticks?

thank you.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Shoota70 said:


> Thank you. I’m a total newb with the c520 so I very much appreciate the guidance.
> *Welcome*
> I assume having run through the manual that there is no hourly chime signa
> *Unlikely *
> And anyway to adjust second hand ticking almost unnoticeably off the sticks?
> *Therapy*
> thank you.


----------



## Shoota70

In therapy I’ll discuss my new obsession of “unlikely”…. 😂

thank you again


----------



## m84

I've got a question to @CitizenPromaster, but first off thanks for taking the time and effort to put this all together! I've definitely learned a lot more with this single topic so far.

I've just come across a JP2000 (c520) with casecode Q00371 and stamped back + stamped serial (660xxx, so 1996/2006?). However, this one does not say JAPAN like other Q cases you mentioned. In addition it has HST after the case code, as opposed to TA as per your examples. 

Thoughts?


----------



## m84

Also, anyone know where to find a proper (or good looking at least) metal bracelet for the the JP2000/C02x stainless aqualands? That feature female endlinks. Similar to the example @Fledaron showed in his cool collection pics.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

m84 said:


> I've got a question to @CitizenPromaster, but first off thanks for taking the time and effort to put this all together! I've definitely learned a lot more with this single topic so far.
> 
> I've just come across a JP2000 (c520) with casecode Q00371 and stamped back + stamped serial (660xxx, so 1996/2006?). However, this one does not say JAPAN like other Q cases you mentioned. In addition it has HST after the case code, as opposed to TA as per your examples.
> 
> Thoughts?


I'm glad you found this thread useful!

You referenced the example below, that indeed says JAPAN and has TA after the case code.









When I look at other examples I've archived, the ones that say TA all say JAPAN (let's say these are for "market A"), and the ones that say HST after the case code say JAPAN MOV'T or if they are older they say nothing (let's say these are for "market B"), but the ones I've seen have a case code starting with S, even if the caseback and serial are still stamped, like the one below.









These letter codes, "TA" and "HST" and others, have been added to the case code of Citizens since the 70s, though they are absent these days. I think like GN-4-S they denote something about the type of case, or perhaps about the type of movement (like battery or automatic), or something else entirely.

So we have
TA -> country specification JAPAN
HST -> no country specification, and later models have country of movement specification by saying JAPAN MOV'T

I'm guessing the markets ("B") that these days require specification of the origin of only the movement use the code HST to denote something, and the markets ("A") that have always required some origin info use the code TA to denote whatever HST denotes in the other markets.

So all I can say is that the example you found is consistent with these observations. I think the HST markets were Europe and the USA and some parts of Asia (like China), and the TA markets were other parts of Asia and Japan (it is also found on the JDM Aqualand and other JDM Citizens).

I hope that made sense?


----------



## Fedev

Thank you for a interesting and informative thread! Ordered a JP2000-08E today and looking forward to have it in my hands.


----------



## algadi

Hi everyone.
this is my first post so, first of all, it is a pleasure to read you and all the information you share and the knowledge you have.
I start here because a love the aqualand. In fact I am thinking about buying one these days.
I have two questions and I am pretty sure you will be able to help me.
First. The change from C02X to JP200X was in 1997. Nowadays the new one is reference JP2000-08E. The question is: does it have the same module since 1997 or it has been receiving improvements and which ones? 15 years have been past and I guess the module is not exactly the same. What has been change? What different module versions can you find since 97?

Second. Where can I get a sapphire crystal for it? Does it worth it?
Thank you.
Best


----------



## CitizenPromaster

algadi said:


> Hi everyone.
> this is my first post so, first of all, it is a pleasure to read you and all the information you share and the knowledge you have.
> I start here because a love the aqualand. In fact I am thinking about buying one these days.
> I have two questions and I am pretty sure you will be able to help me.
> First. The change from C02X to JP200X was in 1997. Nowadays the new one is reference JP2000-08E. The question is: does it have the same module since 1997 or it has been receiving improvements and which ones? 15 years have been past and I guess the module is not exactly the same. What has been change? What different module versions can you find since 97?
> 
> Second. Where can I get a sapphire crystal for it? Does it worth it?
> Thank you.
> Best


Welcome to the forum. I'm glad you've enjoyed this thread.

As far as I know the caliber - C520 - has not changed since the JP2000-08E was introduced. In a way that is good news, because it means it is still available as a spare part, and it will be for many years since new models have just been released.

As for a sapphire crystal, I'd have to google it myself, but I think they shouldn't cost much more than €50? Maybe someone reading this has a better answer to this question?


----------



## algadi

Thanks you. 
I remember reading something in a Spanish forum about how the module has been changed adding better diving memory and accuracy, etc.
I guess it was just an opinion, not a fact. 
Best.


----------



## Aquatap

https://www.taucheruhren.de



Hi, those guys have sapphire crystal for aqualands


----------



## algadi

Aquatap said:


> https://www.taucheruhren.de
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, those guys have sapphire crystal for aqualands


Thanks, Aquatap


----------



## Fedev

Just received my JP200-08E and found a minor detail that seems new on this particular model. The bezel seems to be the same as the newly released models/colors instead of the old one. The most obvoius thing is the bigger lume plot and printed triangle below.

Mine is manufactured in january 2022.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Here is a C022 with a good fitting stainless Promaster bracelet?


----------



## DB Broward

Fedev said:


> Just received my JP200-08E and found a minor detail that seems new on this particular model. The bezel seems to be the same as the newly released models/colors instead of the old one. The most obvoius thing is the bigger lume plot and printed triangle below.
> 
> Mine is manufactured in january 2022.


Thanks for agreeing with what my own eyes were saying about my just-acquired Aqualand (also built in January 2022). The lume pip IS bigger than what I've seen on older JP2000s. Triangle, too.

That said, we did NOT also get the new "softer" straps apparently used on the very latest color versions (at least, I didn't). The strap on mine is REALLY stiff (no ND Limits printing either). I usually laugh off most complaints I read here on WUS about this or that strap having issues (one example: Some people seem to hate the OEM strap on the Seiko Solar Arnie, but I find the one on mine absolutely smooth and soft and glove-like in fit). But this Aqualand strap is so rigid, the first time I managed to put it on, after finally getting the end threaded through both keepers, I almost couldn't get it off! The strap was wedged into the keepers TIGHT! Finally wiggled/pulled/prodded it free, but it took some work!

I'm sure it will soften-up with use (and, likely, salt-water immersion) but ... meantime ... I've been playing with alternatives and also have an aftermarket version on order. Once the new Aqualand straps are available as separate items, I think I'll have to get one of those, too.

NOT a major issue, though. Absolutely love this watch--tough strap and all.


----------



## Fedev

DB Broward said:


> Thanks for agreeing with what my own eyes were saying about my just-acquired Aqualand (also built in January 2022). The lume pip IS bigger than what I've seen on older JP2000s. Triangle, too.
> 
> That said, we did NOT also get the new "softer" straps apparently used on the very latest color versions (at least, I didn't). The strap on mine is REALLY stiff (no ND Limits printing either). I usually laugh off most complaints I read here on WUS about this or that strap having issues (one example: Some people seem to hate the OEM strap on the Seiko Solar Arnie, but I find the one on mine absolutely smooth and soft and glove-like in fit). But this Aqualand strap is so rigid, the first time I managed to put it on, after finally getting the end threaded through both keepers, I almost couldn't get it off! The strap was wedged into the keepers TIGHT! Finally wiggled/pulled/prodded it free, but it took some work!
> 
> I'm sure it will soften-up with use (and, likely, salt-water immersion) but ... meantime ... I've been playing with alternatives and also have an aftermarket version on order. Once the new Aqualand straps are available as separate items, I think I'll have to get one of those, too.
> 
> NOT a major issue, though. Absolutely love this watch--tough strap and all.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16669626


We are sitting in the same boat 😅 Had exactly the same experience when putting on the watch for the first time. It is by far the stiffest strap I’ve ever encountered. No N.D.LIMITS on mine either. I’ve ordered an aftermarket strap as well.

I tried the full lume variant some weeks ago, that strap is very soft and nice. Thinking of getting it later as well.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

@Lepdiggums found another C022 with a supposedly original bracelet.










































































Can they both be original?


----------



## AOYE

DB Broward said:


> Thanks for agreeing with what my own eyes were saying about my just-acquired Aqualand (also built in January 2022). The lume pip IS bigger than what I've seen on older JP2000s. Triangle, too.
> 
> That said, we did NOT also get the new "softer" straps apparently used on the very latest color versions (at least, I didn't). The strap on mine is REALLY stiff (no ND Limits printing either). I usually laugh off most complaints I read here on WUS about this or that strap having issues (one example: Some people seem to hate the OEM strap on the Seiko Solar Arnie, but I find the one on mine absolutely smooth and soft and glove-like in fit). But this Aqualand strap is so rigid, the first time I managed to put it on, after finally getting the end threaded through both keepers, I almost couldn't get it off! The strap was wedged into the keepers TIGHT! Finally wiggled/pulled/prodded it free, but it took some work!
> 
> I'm sure it will soften-up with use (and, likely, salt-water immersion) but ... meantime ... I've been playing with alternatives and also have an aftermarket version on order. Once the new Aqualand straps are available as separate items, I think I'll have to get one of those, too.
> 
> NOT a major issue, though. Absolutely love this watch--tough strap and all.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16669626


Congratulations on your new purchase!

I recently purchased the classic jp2000-08 and the new colorful editions jp2007-17.
Believe me, the silicon straps of the jp2007-17 editions seem to be made of silk, in comparison with the stiff strap of the jp2000-08.
All my life i wear a watch on my wrist for 24hrs a day. It was the first time that my wrist started to get wounded by a strap, after wearing for 5 days the jp2000-08.

I am also standby to order a new silicon strap version of the new models, since it will be available by Citizen.


----------



## DB Broward

AOYE said:


> I recently purchased the classic jp2000-08 and the new colorful editions jp2007-17.
> Believe me, the silicon straps of the jp2007-17 editions seem to be made of silk, in comparison with the stiff strap of the jp2000-08.


I gave a LOT of thought to buying the new JP2007-17. I think it looks so cool. But in the end, since I could only justify one purchase, I had to go with the classic JP2000.
Glad to hear confirmation that the straps on the new editions are a major improvement. Yes, I will be getting one as soon as possible! 

Enjoy your new pair of Aqualands!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

algadi said:


> Hi everyone.
> this is my first post so, first of all, it is a pleasure to read you and all the information you share and the knowledge you have.
> I start here because a love the aqualand. In fact I am thinking about buying one these days.
> I have two questions and I am pretty sure you will be able to help me.
> First. The change from C02X to JP200X was in 1997. Nowadays the new one is reference JP2000-08E. The question is: does it have the same module since 1997 or it has been receiving improvements and which ones? 15 years have been past and I guess the module is not exactly the same. What has been change? What different module versions can you find since 97?
> 
> Second. Where can I get a sapphire crystal for it? Does it worth it?
> Thank you.
> Best


And if getting a sapphire crystal is not practical, then you can always get a new mineral crystal in the future.


----------



## DB Broward

Speaking of those softer OEM straps for the JP2000 (i.e., the ones that come with the new JP2007-17 and others) ... do we have a bead yet on WHEN exactly they will be offered as a separate item? Do they show up first at the official Citizen site--or hit all vendors simultaneously?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

DB Broward said:


> Speaking of those softer OEM straps for the JP2000 (i.e., the ones that come with the new JP2007-17 and others) ... do we have a bead yet on WHEN exactly they will be offered as a separate item? Do they show up first at the official Citizen site--or hit all vendors simultaneously?


Best to ask the horse's mouth: Contact Us – Citizen Watch Europe


----------



## DB Broward

CitizenPromaster said:


> Best to ask the horse's mouth: Contact Us – Citizen Watch Europe


Will do that. Thanks. (Will post any replies/info as it comes in.)


----------



## CitizenPromaster

The JP2000-08E is not sold in Japan (as it is not listed on citizen.jp), yet here is one with a certainly genuine Japanese price tag.








Not the new style bezel, but still a fairly recent one as you can see by the caseback.









Maybe some flagship stores sell a few? Similar to how some US flagship stores sell JDM watches that are not listed on citizen.com?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Fedev said:


> Just received my JP200-08E and found a minor detail that seems new on this particular model. The bezel seems to be the same as the newly released models/colors instead of the old one. The most obvoius thing is the bigger lume plot and printed triangle below.
> 
> Mine is manufactured in january 2022.
> View attachment 16666534





DB Broward said:


> Thanks for agreeing with what my own eyes were saying about my just-acquired Aqualand (also built in January 2022). The lume pip IS bigger than what I've seen on older JP2000s. Triangle, too.
> 
> That said, we did NOT also get the new "softer" straps apparently used on the very latest color versions (at least, I didn't). The strap on mine is REALLY stiff (no ND Limits printing either). I usually laugh off most complaints I read here on WUS about this or that strap having issues (one example: Some people seem to hate the OEM strap on the Seiko Solar Arnie, but I find the one on mine absolutely smooth and soft and glove-like in fit). But this Aqualand strap is so rigid, the first time I managed to put it on, after finally getting the end threaded through both keepers, I almost couldn't get it off! The strap was wedged into the keepers TIGHT! Finally wiggled/pulled/prodded it free, but it took some work!
> 
> I'm sure it will soften-up with use (and, likely, salt-water immersion) but ... meantime ... I've been playing with alternatives and also have an aftermarket version on order. Once the new Aqualand straps are available as separate items, I think I'll have to get one of those, too.
> 
> NOT a major issue, though. Absolutely love this watch--tough strap and all.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16669626





Fedev said:


> We are sitting in the same boat 😅 Had exactly the same experience when putting on the watch for the first time. It is by far the stiffest strap I’ve ever encountered. No N.D.LIMITS on mine either. I’ve ordered an aftermarket strap as well.
> 
> I tried the full lume variant some weeks ago, that strap is very soft and nice. Thinking of getting it later as well.


You guys didn't even look at the case code, did you? 

I just spotted one of the new style bezel JP2000-08E, as you can see here.









And I noticed it has a new case code in the same format as the new variants!









So I have to add a new version from the Chinese factory "5" to the list (they used to be made in Chinese factory "2").









Now I wonder, where is C520-0010N01 at? Could a new ss two-tone be on the way? The ss two-tones always had a "lower" case code than the ss. [362 vs 371] and [880 vs 898], so N01 would make sense? I guess time will tell...


----------



## CitizenPromaster

The new lume bigger lume pip and the caseback now saying DIVER'S WATCH 200M are changes that also happened recently on the BN0150-61E (that one used to say DIVER'S 200M on the caseback), which might be related to something dgaddis said recently:
"The two different 'divers' thing = I believe that's due to a change in the ISO standard, Seiko revised the wording on their watches too a year or so back, and even gave the updated versions different model numbers."

What I don't understand is why they maintain the more fancy laser engraved caseback on the updated JP2000-08E, which is of course great, but then they don't give it the new strap like the others, which is not great! Maybe they just have too many old straps left in stock and they want to get rid of them?

I also noticed Citizen Watch Europe has changed the MSRP of the JP2000-08E from €450 to €399.


----------



## AOYE

Thanks for all your information.
The new JP2000-08E which i bought last month, is similar to the one that you uploaded.
The case back has the text: Diver's watch & with code: C520-0010N02. The Serial Number is 22205****

I think only the models with the grey pvd cases are equipped with the new soft silicon strap:
C520-0010N04 (brown limited)
C520-0010N05 (green limited)
C520-0010N06 (full lume)


----------



## 1386paul

Just going through the few I’ve got for the regular battery inspection


----------



## Lepdiggums

Came across an original c020 - c026 jdm booklet the other day online.








My c020 from 86 above.
























You can see the module for the c026 takes 0-0.5m readings compared to the c020 which takes 0-1m depth readings.


----------



## S.A.

Fledaron said:


> View attachment 16619668


 I see that you are using the new bracelet from the JP2000-67L on the JP2000-08E. What kind of spring bars are you using? The original Citizen ones from the JP2000-08E do not fit because when these are in the end-links of the bracelet, they can't be comressed enough to clear the lugs. I really don't want to use random/generic 24mm spring bars since they don't have the right thickness and tip diameter. Please share any advice. The Citizen AD here in Sweden said that the original Citizen spring bars for the JP2000-67L and its bracelet have ref. number 509-00329 but i can't find these anywhere.


----------



## Aqualand

Hello everyone, stumbled across this thread which has led me to sign up to firstly thank all the contributors especially @CitizenPromaster. Never did I think I'd ever find out so much information for these watches that I have a love for.

It started as a young teenager living in a seaside town where surfing, diving and fishing were life. I'd ogle at the Promasters in the local jewelry store on a Saturday morning but there was no way of obtaining one on a paperboys wage.
I started hunting for one a few years back and well, you all know the story... So heres where I'm at now.



So now its question time, I'm after a dive tank for my 023, any pics of the specific model? and did any other watches past of present share the same tank so as to widen my search options.

Once again thanks for all the contributions, I'll settle into the site and post few pics of my other Citizen sensor watches up as I go 046, 040, 7240 etc


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Aqualand said:


> Hello everyone, stumbled across this thread which has led me to sign up to firstly thank all the contributors especially @CitizenPromaster. Never did I think I'd ever find out so much information for these watches that I have a love for.
> 
> It started as a young teenager living in a seaside town where surfing, diving and fishing were life. I'd ogle at the Promasters in the local jewelry store on a Saturday morning but there was no way of obtaining one on a paperboys wage.
> I started hunting for one a few years back and well, you all know the story... So heres where I'm at now.
> 
> 
> 
> So now its question time, I'm after a dive tank for my 023, any pics of the specific model? and did any other watches past of present share the same tank so as to widen my search options.
> 
> Once again thanks for all the contributions, I'll settle into the site and post few pics of my other Citizen sensor watches up as I go 046, 040, 7240 etc


Welcome to the forum! I'm glad you enjoyed this thread.

I think the dive tank for the C023 would have looked like this, either the narrow or the wide model. I think it depended on the dealer, when he sold it. But probably the narrow one.
















As I said, I think the early 90s were still the narrow bottles.









I don't think they came with the watches from factory, they were shipped seperately in their own box. Any Aqualand model or dive watch could have been sold with a dive bottle.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Aqualand said:


> Hello everyone, stumbled across this thread which has led me to sign up to firstly thank all the contributors especially @CitizenPromaster. Never did I think I'd ever find out so much information for these watches that I have a love for.
> 
> It started as a young teenager living in a seaside town where surfing, diving and fishing were life. I'd ogle at the Promasters in the local jewelry store on a Saturday morning but there was no way of obtaining one on a paperboys wage.
> I started hunting for one a few years back and well, you all know the story... So heres where I'm at now.
> 
> 
> 
> So now its question time, I'm after a dive tank for my 023, any pics of the specific model? and did any other watches past of present share the same tank so as to widen my search options.
> 
> Once again thanks for all the contributions, I'll settle into the site and post few pics of my other Citizen sensor watches up as I go 046, 040, 7240 etc


Super cool set of aqualands 🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Aqualand

Cheers guys.
I was wondering about the fat and slim bottles. I may have lucked out and already have a suitable one in my possession, I recently picked up a slim bottle for a few bucks with the thought of using it for my 023. Bonus, the C500 inside sprung back into life after a new battery and a reset.


----------



## ElGhurafiy

Late to the party but you know what they say, better late than never. 

Again, a huge thanks for @CitizenPromaster and all the others who contributed to this very great thread with non-stop efforts! 

I thought about flipping this, but after replacing the batteries and wearing it I started to fell in love with it and the great history behind it. 

My newly acquired C020 from January 1986.


----------



## m84

CitizenPromaster said:


> I'm glad you found this thread useful!
> 
> You referenced the example below, that indeed says JAPAN and has TA after the case code.
> View attachment 16640706
> 
> 
> When I look at other examples I've archived, the ones that say TA all say JAPAN (let's say these are for "market A"), and the ones that say HST after the case code say JAPAN MOV'T or if they are older they say nothing (let's say these are for "market B"), but the ones I've seen have a case code starting with S, even if the caseback and serial are still stamped, like the one below.
> View attachment 16640724
> 
> 
> These letter codes, "TA" and "HST" and others, have been added to the case code of Citizens since the 70s, though they are absent these days. I think like GN-4-S they denote something about the type of case, or perhaps about the type of movement (like battery or automatic), or something else entirely.
> 
> So we have
> TA -> country specification JAPAN
> HST -> no country specification, and later models have country of movement specification by saying JAPAN MOV'T
> 
> I'm guessing the markets ("B") that these days require specification of the origin of only the movement use the code HST to denote something, and the markets ("A") that have always required some origin info use the code TA to denote whatever HST denotes in the other markets.
> 
> So all I can say is that the example you found is consistent with these observations. I think the HST markets were Europe and the USA and some parts of Asia (like China), and the TA markets were other parts of Asia and Japan (it is also found on the JDM Aqualand and other JDM Citizens).
> 
> I hope that made sense?


Thanks for the reply and clarifications!

Meanwhile, I came across a C026 TIB-IG with a model code CQ-1039 stamped in the back, and thought you didn't have that bit of info in the detailed model table and was going to post here a pic, but realized it was there already afterall! So im going to add it here anyway for visual reference


----------



## Lepdiggums

m84 said:


> Thanks for the reply and clarifications!
> 
> Meanwhile, I came across a C026 TIB-IG with a model code CQ-1039 stamped in the back, and thought you didn't have that bit of info in the detailed model table and was going to post here a pic, but realized it was there already afterall! So im going to add it here anyway for visual reference


Wow @m84 !!!! a 1987 c026 🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥 just awesome 😍🥰 potentially the true Enzo🔥🔥🔥


----------



## m84

Lepdiggums said:


> Wow @m84 !!!! a 1987 c026 🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥 just awesome 😍🥰 potentially the true Enzo🔥🔥🔥


To be clear, this photo is from a listing I saw online.


----------



## m84

ElGhurafiy said:


> Late to the party but you know what they say, better late than never.
> 
> Again, a huge thanks for @CitizenPromaster and all the others who contributed to this very great thread with non-stop efforts!
> 
> I thought about flipping this, but after replacing the batteries and wearing it I started to fell in love with it and the great history behind it.
> 
> My newly acquired C020 from January 1986.
> 
> View attachment 16728723
> 
> 
> View attachment 16728725


great looking condition, congrats! 
But just to confirm, shouldn't it be from October 86, and not January? I thought the serial reading on these were Y/MM/xxxx


----------



## CitizenPromaster

m84 said:


> To be clear, this photo is from a listing I saw online.


I don't see a photo in your last two posts?


----------



## ElGhurafiy

m84 said:


> great looking condition, congrats!
> But just to confirm, shouldn't it be from October 86, and not January? I thought the serial reading on these were Y/MM/xxxx


Apparently I didn't read it properly, thanks for the correction!


----------



## m84

CitizenPromaster said:


> I don't see a photo in your last two posts?


How about now?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

m84 said:


> How about now?


Yes, know I see it!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

CitizenPromaster said:


> DACOR C020-087305 (JDM) from September 1986.
> View attachment 16575418
> 
> View attachment 16575419





CitizenPromaster said:


> DACOR C020-087305 (JDM) from March 1987.
> View attachment 16614619
> 
> View attachment 16614620


DACOR C022-088034 (JDM) from April 1988.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

CitizenPromaster said:


> I'm glad you found this thread useful!
> 
> You referenced the example below, that indeed says JAPAN and has TA after the case code.
> View attachment 16640706
> 
> 
> When I look at other examples I've archived, the ones that say TA all say JAPAN (let's say these are for "market A"), and the ones that say HST after the case code say JAPAN MOV'T or if they are older they say nothing (let's say these are for "market B"), but the ones I've seen have a case code starting with S, even if the caseback and serial are still stamped, like the one below.
> View attachment 16640724
> 
> 
> These letter codes, "TA" and "HST" and others, have been added to the case code of Citizens since the 70s, though they are absent these days. I think like GN-4-S they denote something about the type of case, or perhaps about the type of movement (like battery or automatic), or something else entirely.
> 
> So we have
> TA -> country specification JAPAN
> HST -> no country specification, and later models have country of movement specification by saying JAPAN MOV'T
> 
> I'm guessing the markets ("B") that these days require specification of the origin of only the movement use the code HST to denote something, and the markets ("A") that have always required some origin info use the code TA to denote whatever HST denotes in the other markets.
> 
> So all I can say is that the example you found is consistent with these observations. I think the HST markets were Europe and the USA and some parts of Asia (like China), and the TA markets were other parts of Asia and Japan (it is also found on the JDM Aqualand and other JDM Citizens).
> 
> I hope that made sense?


This C520-S044898 is for sale in Japan and it actually says JAPAN MOV'T CASED IN CHINA and it's from June 2019 and made in China factory 5.









I notice now that the previous JDM C520 I posted also says JAPAN MOV'T CASED IN CHINA. So one could argue that this is a different version.


CitizenPromaster said:


> The JP2000-08E is not sold in Japan (as it is not listed on citizen.jp), yet here is one with a certainly genuine Japanese price tag.
> View attachment 16673095
> 
> Not the new style bezel, but still a fairly recent one as you can see by the caseback.
> View attachment 16673099
> 
> 
> Maybe some flagship stores sell a few? Similar to how some US flagship stores sell JDM watches that are not listed on citizen.com?


----------



## Citizenbart

hi all. I am new to this forum. I was crazy about this watch for quite some time. I have a ay5000 since 2005, but recently found out that I can no longer read it under water (Passed 40 some years ago). About a month ago I bought my first jp2000 brand new. Very happy with it. Took it out diving too. Very accurate compared to my Suunto dive computer.
I love all the different models of this watch in this forum. thank You all for posting!!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

DACOR C022-088034 (JDM) from May 1991. 


















The others were 01XX, this is 5346!


----------



## Lepdiggums

Surprisingly I just found and won an auction for an early 2000's aqualand, this one is a little different 🥳🥳 Once it arrives in a few weeks to a month's time, I will post a few pics🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Aqualand

Just an observation on the limited edition JP2007-17X and Y models is that the dive tanks seem to be different between countries. My 17Y came from Italy and has the silver limited edition tank however my 17X that has just arrived from Spain came in the original yellow tank. After checking a few different stores in the two locations it does seem to be a 'thing'. No biggie, just thought I'd put it out there...


----------



## Lepdiggums

Aqualand said:


> Just an observation on the limited edition JP2007-17X and Y models is that the dive tanks seem to be different between countries. My 17Y came from Italy and has the silver limited edition tank however my 17X that has just arrived from Spain came in the original yellow tank. After checking a few different stores in the two locations it does seem to be a 'thing'. No biggie, just thought I'd put it out there...


Funny timing, I just noticed that tonight, I thought it was a new watch being sold with an old tank. Thanks for posting🔥🔥🔥


----------



## AOYE

I received both JP2007-17Y & JP2007-17Y from Italy with the black limited edition tank


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Don't buy a C028 with serial 520084, I just got scammed.  It was a user with good ratings, an account in use since 2012, but he didn't ship and then made a new account and relisted with fresh photos of the same watch, and another ad with some diving gear to seem legit. He might try other channels too in the future, so learn from my very expensive mistake and avoid this watch.


----------



## AOYE

I hope you paid with Paypal my friend, in order to take your money back..

Sorry to read that...


----------



## CitizenPromaster

AOYE said:


> I hope you paid him with Paypal my friend, in order to take you money back..
> 
> Sorry to read that...


I was dumb enough to use Paypal friends & family. So I made another payment of €1 to open a dispute on that payment, and Paypal just automatically refunded the €1 and automatically closed the dispute.

The way this guy was operating though - with a legit account, quality photos, no errors in grammar - I think he scammed at least 10 people on the original listing. And a few more victims on the second listing, which didn't look suspect in any way except for the account being new. He obviously knew what he was doing, and he gladly accepted Paypal and bank transfers, so he surely covered his tracks and is not worried about Paypal claiming money from him. Even the police here doesn't chase internet frauds when you give them a name and bank account, unless hundreds of people report the same person, and they use mules and switch accounts regularly so they rarely catch the actual fraud.

A very expensive lesson for me, never use Paypal friends with strangers, no matter how low-risk the transaction seems.


----------



## AOYE

Don't blame yourself. Many people have lost money by buying much more expensive watches, scammers are everywhere.

Wish you the best and enjoy your watches in good health!


----------



## Lepdiggums

CitizenPromaster said:


> I was dumb enough to use Paypal friends & family. So I made another payment of €1 to open a dispute on that payment, and Paypal just automatically refunded the €1 and automatically closed the dispute.
> 
> The way this guy was operating though - with a legit account, quality photos, no errors in grammar - I think he scammed at least 10 people on the original listing. And a few more victims on the second listing, which didn't look suspect in any way except for the account being new. He obviously knew what he was doing, and he gladly accepted Paypal and bank transfers, so he surely covered his tracks and is not worried about Paypal claiming money from him. Even the police here doesn't chase internet frauds when you give them a name and bank account, unless hundreds of people report the same person, and they use mules and switch accounts regularly so they rarely catch the actual fraud.
> 
> A very expensive lesson for me, never use Paypal friends with strangers, no matter how low-risk the transaction seems.


Sorry to hear this my friend, some people really suck!!!!


----------



## Aqualand

Really sorry to hear that @CitizenPromaster Happening alot in the classic car world aswell, I just don't get why people do it. Spare no fury, publish any info you have on this muppet, name, bank details, email etc as a reference for people in the future.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Aqualand said:


> Really sorry to hear that @CitizenPromaster Happening alot in the classic car world aswell, I just don't get why people do it. Spare no fury, publish any info you have on this muppet, name, bank details, email etc as a reference for people in the future.


Very cool idea, name and shame 😊👍


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Aqualand said:


> Really sorry to hear that @CitizenPromaster Happening alot in the classic car world aswell, I just don't get why people do it. Spare no fury, publish any info you have on this muppet, name, bank details, email etc as a reference for people in the future.


I don't think any info I have on him is worth anything. I think they are professional scammers of the hacker kind. A while ago, I saw a yellow dial NY for sale on the same website. It was offered considerably cheaper than what they usually go for, but again, the account seemed legit. I enquired on behalf of a watch friend, but I did not get a reply. A few days later, I got a warning e-mail from the website that I had been in contact with a user account that they suspected had been compromised and used by a third party to sell things.

I am pretty sure it was the same person or persons that scammed me. They hacked another "old" account with positive feedback, probably changed the name, created a matching e-mail adress and paypal account, and listed the watch that they actually possess. Because it was considerably cheaper than what they usually go for, lots of people must have jumped on it, like me. Sure, if it is too good to be true, it probably is, but I did get a superdeal on another rare Citizen that did get delivered, so it is certainly possible, and it is part of the sport of watch hunting, it's what we all hope for.

These guys know which watches are rare, they know which watches are desirable, and they know collectors will only take the bait if the account and the name and Paypal and everything checks out. They got greedy and wanted to scam some more people with the same watch, so they created a new account and they took fresh photos in slightly different setting, and as I said, created additional listings for diving gear to make it seem legit again. Had I not seen the first listing and already "bought" the watch, I might have even taken the gamble on the second listing, because of the high quality photos and the convincing description with proper spelling and grammar.

After seeing the watch relisted when I was supposed to be getting the shipping details that day, I called them out on both the old and the new account, and I tried all sorts of ways to convince them to pay me back my money, but they just mocked me and then they probably blocked me because they stopped responding.

Long story short, they are probably hackers that hide behind fake accounts and VPN's, so there is no point in mentioning details that they will have surely moved on from by now. All we can do is stay alert of this serial number and of similar "cheap" offerings, and if you do take a gamble, at least use a payment method that covers a scam so you get your money back eventually.

As to why people do it? I don't think people like us with morals and empathy are capable of understanding. I read a few things about the psychology of scammers and fraudsters to make sense of it myself, but what it comes down to is that these people are just messed up one way or another.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Just arrived in, but unfortunately "DOA" 😭😭😭
















This is why buying non-working aqualands is risky 
I'm hoping to fix it, I will keep you posted 🙏


----------



## Lepdiggums

Just received an update the the Aqualand i recently won, is now heading my way, hopefully it will arrive within the next week or so🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Aqualand

Noticed this one recently. First time I've seen an actual picture of these replacement bezel inserts. 
Obviously the pip is wrong and it uses baton indices instead of dots but as far as I know its the only option to tidy up an otherwise unsightly watch.


----------



## Lepdiggums

After a month long road trip and landing in more countries than I've been too🤣😂🤣😂the special Aqualand has just arrived. I will spend a few days trying to get it up and running 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Lepdiggums said:


> After a month long road trip and landing in more countries than I've been too🤣😂🤣😂the special Aqualand has just arrived. I will spend a few days trying to get it up and running 🔥🔥🔥
> View attachment 16870849


You big tease, you!


----------



## m84

Question to anyone who knows. I'm looking for a replacement strap to a 2-tone c023, and the original rubber strap with item nr 59-L7321 is no longer being produced and was replaced with #59-S54495 which sadly no longer has the 'no deco' table printer 

While looking online i've realized that there have been 2 versions of the Aqualand straps: 

v1 with ND limits printed before the wave/vents and the rest after; 
v2 with the full ND table printing after the wave/vents
What I don't know is when this change happened? I have a c520 which came with v2 strap and i've ordered a replacement that was the same, and the 59-L7321 im looking for is also the same style (but with gold hardware). Am I correct in assuming that the v1 came on the originals c02x and v2 came on the c52x?

To illustrate v1:









v2:









Also, if anyone knows where i can source an OEM 59-L7321strap in europe that is not being sold for 2x retail, let me know! 

cheers,


----------



## CitizenPromaster

C029


----------



## deepsea03

Hyper Aqualand


----------



## CitizenPromaster

deepsea03 said:


> Hyper Aqualand


Not the subject of this thread, but it's an Aqualand!


----------



## Lepdiggums

This all started a few months ago as I was browsing through my daily aqualand ebay feed, looking at all the various condition and priced aqualand's, one caught my attention, a rather beaten two tone, nothing special about it, but I was rather drawn to clicking on the listing, then Wow!!! Something I wasn't expecting. As it was a con us delivery only, I asked a buddy of mine in the US to bid for me, to my surprise he was able to WIN😱😱 so a few hundred dollars later it was on its way.

So after a month long road trip to get to the New Zealand which is pretty much at the bottom of the world, it finally arrived🥳🥳 I real wasn't expecting too much, going by the photos it's in pretty rough shape and after seeing this I was even less certain, but I'm always hopeful🙏🙏 ( is always a 50/50 shot with a non working aqualand) I've got two c022 that require new pbc boards😭😭😭









It finally arrived. After a but of research, I had the Cr2025 battery read to go "lol" which turned to be to thick, as I was doing my research reading, I did come across a post say it should be a Cr2016, but someone corrected it, saying it is definitely a Cr2025!! Well it turned out this Aqualand definitely uses the Cr2016 as well as the jdm aqualand, I'm guessing that the newer jp2000 used the Cr2025 battery's.

A quick trip to the shops and with Cr2016 in hand, it was the moment of truth😱😱to my surprise it runs🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳








As you can see from the pic above the battery plate is missing the hold down screw.









So, a beaten two tone aqualand, so what!! well this one turned out to be a c526 with a duplex aqualand caseback 😱😱😱 diving measured in feet, this watch is from 2000 and is the jp2014 model as per the list created by @CitizenPromaster


































Inside my newly arrived 1999 jdm c520 - model PMI65-2101 below for comparison, notice the c526 above and the c520 below on the back cover of the module.









Setting the dive depth alarm to 260 feet below, this is tricky to photograph as it's flashing as your setting it.









Below is the c520 depth alarm in meters, once again this is flashing as you set it.









Caseback of the c520 promaster aqualand below for comparison.










The hunt is now on to see if the stainless steel version is a unicorn or is real🤔🤔i still can't find any evidence that they do exist currently, but you never say never 😊👍


----------



## Aqualand

Lepdiggums said:


> View attachment 16922293
> 
> This all started a few months ago as I was browsing through my daily aqualand ebay feed, looking at all the various condition and priced aqualand's, one caught my attention, a rather beaten two tone, nothing special about it, but I was rather drawn to clicking on the listing, then Wow!!! Something I wasn't expecting. As it was a con us delivery only, I asked a buddy of mine in the US to bid for me, to my surprise he was able to WIN😱😱 so a few hundred dollars later it was on its way.
> 
> So after a month long road trip to get to the New Zealand which is pretty much at the bottom of the world, it finally arrived🥳🥳 I real wasn't expecting too much, going by the photos it's in pretty rough shape and after seeing this I was even less certain, but I'm always hopeful🙏🙏 ( is always a 50/50 shot with a non working aqualand) I've got two c022 that require new pbc boards😭😭😭
> View attachment 16922262
> 
> 
> It finally arrived. After a but of research, I had the Cr2025 battery read to go "lol" which turned to be to thick, as I was doing my research reading, I did come across a post say it should be a Cr2016, but someone corrected it, saying it is definitely a Cr2025!! Well it turned out this Aqualand definitely uses the Cr2016!!!
> 
> A quick trip to the shops and with Cr2016 in hand, it was the moment of truth😱😱to my surprise it runs🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳
> View attachment 16922283
> 
> As you can see from the pic above the battery plate is missing the hold down screw.
> View attachment 16922272
> 
> 
> So, a beaten two tone aqualand, so what!! well this one turned out to be a c526 with a duplex aqualand caseback 😱😱😱 diving measured in feet, this watch is from 2000 and is the jp2014 model as per the list created by @CitizenPromaster
> View attachment 16922300
> 
> View attachment 16922292
> 
> View attachment 16922291
> 
> Inside my newly arrived 1999 jdm c520 - model PMI65-2101
> View attachment 16922314
> 
> Setting the dive depth alarm to 260 feet below, this is tricky to photograph as it's flashing as your setting it.
> View attachment 16922309
> 
> Below is the c520 depth alarm in meters, once again this is flashing as you set it.
> View attachment 16922312
> 
> Caseback of the c520 promaster aqualand below.
> View attachment 16922297
> 
> The hunt is now on to see if the stainless steel version is a unicorn or is real🤔🤔i still can't find any evidence that they do exist currently, but you never say never 😊👍


Wow you've been finding some unicorns of late, well done
I'm already in over my head and won't be chasing any rabbits further down the hole but I do keep an eye out. If I find any of those stainless versions I'll let you know.

Has anyone been able to ascertain the numbers of the current limited edition versions? I've emailed a couple of Citizen centres around the world but have had no replys.
Just ordered a jp2007-17w and noticed a couple of my cheaper got to sites are listing them as out of stock. Wondering if they are starting to dry up somewhat. Not to worry I secured one at a reasonable price to complete my set of the latest releases.


----------



## Lepdiggums

About a week after the jp2014 arrived, the Jdm PMI65-2101 aqualand turned up. The condition of this 1999 the PMI65-2101 aqualand is pretty amazing considering its 22 years old.









Caseback of the 0f the PMI65-2101 below.










2000 - Jp2014 and the 1999 - PMI65-2101 together. Did you notice that the jdm aqualand says - air divers 200m - on the dial 😊👍


----------



## Lepdiggums

Aqualand said:


> Wow you've been finding some unicorns of late, well done
> I'm already in over my head and won't be chasing any rabbits further down the hole but I do keep an eye out. If I find any of those stainless versions I'll let you know.
> 
> Has anyone been able to ascertain the numbers of the current limited edition versions? I've emailed a couple of Citizen centres around the world but have had no replys.
> Just ordered a jp2007-17w and noticed a couple of my cheaper got to sites are listing them as out of stock. Wondering if they are starting to dry up somewhat. Not to worry I secured one at a reasonable price to complete my set of the latest releases.


Thanks @Aqualand 🙏🙏🙏
Lol, those rabbit hole are dangerous and take up way too much time, I'm currently stuck in the early 80's myself 🤣🤣🤣

I can't wait to see the limited edition sets your chasing🔥🔥🔥

Once I return from 80's and 2000's 🤣🤣 I need to see whats the cool kids are chasing 😎


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Congratulations to my buddy @Lepdiggums for finding a C526 Aqualand, the elusive JP2014-03A measuring in feet.










Before he found the watch on eBay, we hadn't even been able to find any photos of the watch! When he showed me the caseback photo, I was very surprised that Citizen had used the caseback graphic of the Duplex models with dual screens, even though I always assumed the Duplex referred to the dual screens.










It's not a frankenwatch however, as @Lepdiggums has since been able to find another photo of a C526, including the caseback.


















Both examples Lep found were made in February 2000. That might be a coincidence, but If I had to guess, I think they made no more than 1,000 of these in a single batch, and then discontinued it for some reason, much like the JDM C520 (roughly 1,000 pieces), which also has a unique caseback (though the calender stamping might have been borrowed from another watch, much like the C526's stamping has been borrowed). Why do I think this? If there were thousands of C526s out there, we'd see a lot more traces of them online.

However, I did find this piece of evidence that suggests my guess is wrong, a sales post from september 2007:
_FS: Citizen Aqualand Diver #JP2014-03A 
Near Mint Citizen Aqualand, C526-Q000427, 250153, TZ 98%_

If the 250153 is the serial number, this indicates production in May 2002, which suggests a longer production run of hundreds per month, so a total of many thousands. But then I don't know where they all went!

I also have no idea why they opted for the Duplex stamping, and I haven't found any trace of a stainless steel C526, which currently makes me believe it doesn't exist, but I could be wrong about that too.


----------



## Aqualand

Lepdiggums said:


> Thanks @Aqualand 🙏🙏🙏
> Lol, those rabbit hole are dangerous and take up way too much time, I'm currently stuck in the early 80's myself 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> I can't wait to see the limited edition sets your chasing🔥🔥🔥
> 
> Once I return from 80's and 2000's 🤣🤣 I need to see whats the cool kids are chasing 😎


Its not such a bad place to be, I'm there at the moment too chasing the surfboards, skateboards that I missed out on and building the car I always dreamt of back then.

I'll post a picture group shot of the set when this last one arrives.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Just archiving some bread crumbs...

CITIZEN, Aqualand Series,Two Tone Stainless Steel Metal Watchband, 22MM, Uses SpringBars # 509-2167 JH0054-54E, JH0054-03E, CQ1063-50, C023-089405, C023-089235y, C526-Q00427, 59-15086

20 May 1995 — Luminesent dial (JH0054-03X only $595.00) Metal watch band (JH0054-54E only $595.00). Model numbers: JH0054-03E JH0054-03X JH005-54E.


----------



## Aqualand

The 2022 releases, only missing the black as I already have it in the previous JP2000


----------



## Lepdiggums

Aqualand said:


> The 2022 releases, only missing the black as I already have it in the previous JP2000


Congratulations @Aqualand 🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥looking totally awesome 🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Aqualand said:


> The 2022 releases, only missing the black as I already have it in the previous JP2000


I like that you are passionate enough about these to buy them all  I hope for your sake they don't come up with more variants


----------



## Aqualand

CitizenPromaster said:


> I like that you are passionate enough about these to buy them all  I hope for your sake they don't come up with more variants


Between these, my black JP and 023 I need them to release one more and I've got one for every day of the week.
Fingers crossed for an orange dial or another two tone or ohh ohh a black PVD enzo, what am I getting myself into?🤣


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Aqualand said:


> Between these, my black JP and 023 I need them to release one more and I've got one for every day of the week.
> Fingers crossed for an orange dial or another two tone or ohh ohh a black PVD enzo, what am I getting myself into?🤣


Yeah it would really make sense for Citizen to revive the two-tone Aqualand, if not the black and gold Aqualand.


----------



## Lepdiggums

A few aqualand pic's from the 2000 JDM catalogue 🔥🔥


----------



## Dono the diver

I have posted this watch in another thread and done some more research picked it up in Hong Kong 94 and it is an 5811-F80073 AL0024-55e with a production date of 1993. 

Currently not working as battery is flat and am now considering replacing it myself, however cannot find which gasket to use, does anyone now what the reference number is to the gasket? and can anyone confirm what battery I should use.

Its a great watch and was my favourite for over a decade.

Thanks for any help


----------



## CitizenPromaster

CitizenPromaster said:


> Congratulations to my buddy @Lepdiggums for finding a C526 Aqualand, the elusive JP2014-03A measuring in feet.
> 
> View attachment 16922735
> 
> 
> Before he found the watch on eBay, we hadn't even been able to find any photos of the watch! When he showed me the caseback photo, I was very surprised that Citizen had used the caseback graphic of the Duplex models with dual screens, even though I always assumed the Duplex referred to the dual screens.
> 
> View attachment 16922739
> 
> 
> It's not a frankenwatch however, as @Lepdiggums has since been able to find another photo of a C526, including the caseback.
> 
> View attachment 16922740
> 
> View attachment 16922741
> 
> 
> Both examples Lep found were made in February 2000. That might be a coincidence, but If I had to guess, I think they made no more than 1,000 of these in a single batch, and then discontinued it for some reason, much like the JDM C520 (roughly 1,000 pieces), which also has a unique caseback (though the calender stamping might have been borrowed from another watch, much like the C526's stamping has been borrowed). Why do I think this? If there were thousands of C526s out there, we'd see a lot more traces of them online.
> 
> However, I did find this piece of evidence that suggest my guess is wrong, a sales post from september 2007:
> _FS: Citizen Aqualand Diver #JP2014-03A
> Near Mint Citizen Aqualand, C526-Q000427, 250153, TZ 98%_
> 
> If the 250153 is the serial number, this indicates production in May 2002, which suggests a longer production run of hundreds per month, so a total of many thousands. But then I don't know where they all went!
> 
> I also have no idea why they opted for the Duplex stamping, and I haven't found any trace of a stainless steel C526, which currently makes me believe it doesn't exist, but I could be wrong about that too.


This thread's biggest fan, the infamous @CarlJohanUW, posted another C526, this time from September 2000.


CarlJohanUW said:


> The little brother, no 1 from Sept -02
> View attachment 16949462
> 
> 
> View attachment 16949463


This indicates they likely made batches every month, as the May 2002 serial also suggested, which means there should be thousands out there, but somehow they rarely come up for sale.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Wtf is wrong with people 🤭


----------



## fabviktornils

ElGhurafiy said:


> Late to the party but you know what they say, better late than never. Again, a huge thanks for @CitizenPromaster and all the others who contributed to this very great thread with non-stop efforts! I thought about flipping this, but after replacing the batteries and wearing it I started to fell in love with it and the great history behind it. My newly acquired C020 from January 1986.
> View attachment 16728723
> View attachment 16728725


 What a genuine beauty, oh my


----------



## Lepdiggums

Just in Jp2004 from 2007 two tone, one of the tricky ones to find in mint condition 🥰🔥🤩


----------



## Aqualand

Lepdiggums said:


> Just in Jp2004 from 2007 two tone, one of the tricky ones to find in mint condition 🥰🔥🤩
> View attachment 17078837


Wow thats a beauty and yes quite a hard one to find. 
Been watching a few other references of late but just can't deal with scratched, sometimes mangled bezel inserts. Wish there was an option to repair or replace them.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Aqualand said:


> Wow thats a beauty and yes quite a hard one to find.
> Been watching a few other references of late but just can't deal with scratched, sometimes mangled bezel inserts. Wish there was an option to repair or replace them.


Thanks @Aqualand 🔥🔥
I know what you mean, I try for the best I can find or now I just wait 😱😱😱


----------



## composer

Saw a local store has this JP1060-52E for $100 USD brand new. What years were these produced?

Anybody know if it has solid end links? Looks like it's an integrated bracelet with no micro-adjustments.


----------



## Aqualand

Theres a JP2014 thats just popped up on ebay if anyones interested. Two tone and a bit beaten.
Alas not the stainless version that may or may not exist.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Just arrived just in time for Christmas a nos feet dive strap for the jp2014 duplex aqualand


----------



## warriaga

CitizenPromaster said:


> Me and @Lepdiggums have been discussing the C02X Aqualand (or Depth Meter in Japan) in recent months, gathering info from the web and from old catalogs. I will use this thread to share this info, as there is some incorrect information floating around the internet. With the arrival of Aqualand junkie @CarlJohanUW I thought it was time to create this thread, so he can weigh in on the subject with his knowledge and experience.
> 
> First order of business, a collector who made a video (I didn't save the Youtube link), mentioned there were 14 versions. I gather these to be as follows, with the even numbers measuring the depth in meters, and the odd numbers measuring the depth in feet.
> 
> First iteration
> 20 stainless
> 20 two-tone
> 21 stainless
> 21 two-tone
> 26 TIB-IG (titanium)
> 27 TIB-IG (titanium)
> Second iteration
> 22 stainless
> 22 two-tone
> 22 base metal IB (only made in 1992)
> 23 stainless
> 23 two-tone
> 23 base metal IB (only made in 1992)
> 28 TIB-IG (titanium)
> 29 TIB-IG (titanium)
> 
> I have found photographic evidence of most if not all of these, I can post a specific one by request. All of these watches have specific *model codes* (which were in some cases included on the caseback) and *case codes* that differentiate them, we will get those sorted in the future. There are also JDM and international models, so the above list is just a first draft.
> 
> Second order of business, when were they introduced? The below advertisement dates to November 1985 and announces them for January 1986.
> View attachment 16535873
> 
> The earliest serial numbers I've seen are from October and November 1985.
> 
> Third order of business, which watch was "Enzo" wearing in The Big Blue? Some people think it is the BASE METAL IB version, others think it is the titanium version, @CarlJohanUW seems to be convinced it is the C028. Well, I'm sorry to tell you this Carl Johan, but according to my research you are mistaken. The Big Blue was released in 1988, so that rules out the BASE METAL IB watches which weren't made until 1992. Obviously the movie was filmed long before the release, in fact, filming started May 11, 1987 and lasted nearly nine months. That means Jean Reno could not have been wearing a C028, as that model did not appear in the Citizen catalogs until 1988, and even in the 1989 catalog Citizen was still listing both caliber codes (C026 and C028) because some stores might still have been selling old stock. So the Enzo watch is the C026, or possibly a C027. And yes, there is such a thing as a C027.
> View attachment 16535940
> 
> Let me take this opportunity to explain all the numbers on the back.
> C027 - caliber code
> 087381 - case code
> 5100077 - serial number, this one is from 1985 (5), October (10), number 0077 made that month/batch.
> CQ-1071 - model code, this is absent on the casebacks of most versions.
> 
> Fourth and final order of business for this opening post, not all Aqualands were created equal. The calibers/depth sensors in the titanium watches measure with greater accuracy than the stainless versions. When I mentioned this to someone who regularly takes them apart, he said he believes this is a matter of calibration, and that the hardware is identical, but either way, the titanium watches came from the factory as a "superior" tool, as indicated by the below advertisement.
> View attachment 16536000
> 
> View attachment 16536013
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen mention of two-tiered specifications in Japanese documentation, but there is no reason to believe this does not hold true for the JDM watches.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed the kick-off of this thread, feel free to join in and challenge any statements made by me or others, but please back your own statements up with evidence if at all possible.
> 
> I have skipped on the basics of C02X vs C520 (position of the lcd screen, number of batteries), maybe someone feels like writing about that, so we can start stacking posts in this thread!
> 
> View attachment 16536034


Hello friend, the Youtube channel you mentioned is actually my channel; you can check the semi-complete Aqualand first-gen. classification at:






Cheers!
Plastic Indices


----------



## CitizenPromaster

warriaga said:


> Hello friend, the Youtube channel you mentioned is actually my channel; you can check the semi-complete Aqualand first-gen. classification at:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Plastic Indices


Hi buddy, thanks for the link.

I will post my current classification for newcomers to the thread:

C02X









C520


----------



## warriaga

CitizenPromaster said:


> Hi buddy, thanks for the link.
> 
> I will post my current classification for newcomers to the thread:
> 
> C02X
> View attachment 17120720
> 
> 
> C520
> View attachment 17120722


Excellent job, dear friend. Time about someone tackled the exhaustive Aquas' classification. Take care 🙏🏻🙏🏻


----------



## journeyforce

So for the Aqualand models with the 24mm lugs (C023, Co29 etc) what is the spring bar tip size? There is a seller on ebay selling these spring bars



https://www.ebay.com/itm/253941409128?hash=item3b20166568:g:YKoAAOSw6dhbyjCn&amdata=enc%3AAQAHAAAA8JbD%2BWsH7jnM6VuyUWQ5nduxinD3jVhm1iqARsLfWXNZLQm5rRVINV1XKp3Jb9eG8bdrioi%2Fb4u9udkm9wC9C4A%2F5pcD6AHSZULbf%2BQ1nXYE%2FfLeUWqlA9ZMG%2Fnn0ojg19xvF3tsyfgnAb65uGKHypH%2FRwUOZ1%2ByM0aeCvjZqs4zy3Kga%2FgiJNyZv7XJS59h3J0ONSphOHGPgmn5mXvjfXPOOFdcnH9V9MfkqHwOhnMmNmS6rvKlJG9k%2FJ8oMs8s4TqGwmppWe9Y9evLZFJP%2FlYRKbzA0qBgbjk8a35sqJ3jJPD5g021nzV2QghSncYYzw%3D%3D%7Ctkp%3ABk9SR4zNtIquYQ



But about $17 is quite steep for one spring bar (or even 2 of them). I know the bars are 24mm with a center diameter of 2.0mm but I cannot find any info on the tip size. Is it 0.8mm, 1.1mm or 1.2mm?

I have one of these in the mail that has no bars and would like to get a jump on the spring bars so I have them when it arrives

Thanks


----------



## Pangaea

Any feedback as to how this wears on a 6.7 inch wrist? I normally cannot pull off 44mm (not sure if this is with or without pushers), but I have read this wears smaller due to recessed bezel and 24mm strap. Thank you.


----------



## warriaga

Pangaea said:


> Any feedback as to how this wears on a 6.7 inch wrist? I normally cannot pull off 44mm (not sure if this is with or without pushers), but I have read this wears smaller due to recessed bezel and 24mm strap. Thank you.


With the rubber strap it will wear just fine and comfortable. As for the bracelet, it will add too much weight and bulkiness. Cheers


----------



## Pangaea

warriaga said:


> With the rubber strap it will wear just fine and comfortable. As for the bracelet, it will add too much weight and bulkiness. Cheers


Thank you. I don’t plan to get the bracelet version. I’m after the newer full lume version with black rubber strap.


----------



## Pangaea

Received the watch. Looks fine on a smaller wrist. Enjoying it so far.


----------



## Pangaea

One more question, is the whole sending it back to Citizen (and only Citizen) for a battery change a real thing, or can any competent watch/ jeweler handle it?


----------

